# Football value bets for Saturday and Sunday



## tommmm (Nov 12, 2021)

World cup qualification in Africa shows some decent values. Besides that you can enjoy 13 picks for that day







details on https://football-value-bets.com/2021-11-13

Sunday on the other hand shows some decent values for Brazilian Seria A and B






details on https://football-value-bets.com/2021-11-14


----------

